# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Lamprologous ornatipinnis fry-eating

## FishSoup

My _Lamprologous ornatipinnis_ pair have been breeding regularly, which is good except for one thing: every time the female is receptive again she begins snacking on the fry from the previous batch, only stopping to lay when all the previous fry are dead  :Crying: 

I just "saved" a batch of about 15 remaining fry from their evil mother. I thought shell-dwellers usually tolerate older fry in the same tank? 

Also, would removing the male after the female has laid prevent her from going into "heat" again and polishing off her older fry?


Hope some of the professionals here can give me some tips..

----------


## joopsg

Well, it is advisable to remove the male cos the urge to spawn again forced her to kill her fries. Or keep the fries in a breeding trap within the tank.

----------


## FishSoup

i see.. so removing the male will help  :Grin: 

thanks for the advice. At least now i know what i can do.

----------

